# Best Lights for Kawasaki Mule



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

Join Date: Aug 20 2011
Posts: 42 
Rep Power: 1162












































*best lights for kawasaki mule 4010* 
Ive got a 4010 mule with a high rack and have a home made light bar on the top front and have 2 spots and 2 floods. They are just from Tractor supply and are the "tractor" style as I would say. They arent too great and really drain the battery. I would like to replace them with leds or a led light bar but am not exactly sure what to buy. I really want some lights that "get out there pretty good" and will shine down road. 
I have a buddy that has D2s on his and he likes them. I hate to spend that kind of $$$ unless I have to. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Do a search on Amazon for LED light bar and tons of less expensive options will pop up. Also you can get HID bulb replacements for the oem headlights.

The HID's and LED's will be much less of a drag vs the standard bulbs.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

try plashlights.com


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks. I'm just looking for the best bang for the buck. We've got a tacoma that has 4 6" KC Daylighters and they are awesome and really reach out. Thanks again!


----------

